# ID Please!! (I can take better pics if needed)



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

Northern CA, started seeing this in Late Sept-Now. Conditions have been shady, poor drainage, and very little Direct sunlight.

Pulls easy enough, once matured and large enough. But seems like it starts slow and spotting it early/early treatment was a challenge. Will PreM handle this(pradiamine)? Any Recommendations?

Lawn is KBG/fine fescue/creeping fescue mix(shady6600 from SSS) Also have clover that that needs to be remedied, thanks!


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

It looks like annual bluegrass. Annual bluegrass is a winter annual and aligns with when you started seeing it late fall. It can germinate anytime though.

There are wrinkles on the leaf blades(bottom image, top right lead blade). The tip looks boat shaped. Hard to see if a ligule is present. A blade needs to be pulled back to confirm.

Bad news, it looks like it is going to seed in the top picture.


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

Better pics:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@SanFranDan it's poa annua, aka annual bluegrass.

#Mahomie


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

@Spammage What can i do today to help prevent it tomorrow?

#JimmyGQ


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SanFranDan said:


> @Spammage What can i do today to help prevent it tomorrow?
> 
> #Mahomie


First, I fixed that for you.

A good pre-emergent herbicide like Prodiamine applied at the right times of the year is the best defense against poa. You have what appears to be a fescue lawn though, so if you overseed it annually or biannually, that can create issues with the germination of the desirable grass. You might be able to get more specific help on the cool season forum or from your local county extension office.


----------

